# Who first used "millennial" terms?



## RamistThomist (Jul 15, 2013)

Here is what I mean: when in the Christian church do we first see the terms "amillennial," "postmillennial," and "premillennial" being used? I know variants of historic premillennialism are recongizable in the early church, and dispensationalism is easy to date. When were the terms amil and postmil first consciously used?


----------

